# My Mathews Avail personal review



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats, Nice review and interesting story. It must be pretty accurate, Do you know what your arrow weight and speed are?


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

pottergreg said:


> Congrats, Nice review and interesting story. It must be pretty accurate, Do you know what your arrow weight and speed are?


Thank you! Arrows are about 300 gr. Haven't checked speed.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow...you have a coyote problem...amazing they stripped the bones clean in 1 night. Good review on the Avail


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

turkeygirl said:


> Wow...you have a coyote problem...amazing they stripped the bones clean in 1 night. Good review on the Avail


Thanks! My daughter was with me when I got my buck. We had to leave to get help loading him. She put my coat on it so the coyotes wouldn't eat it before we got back 😂!


----------



## mariahecho (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the review. Thinking I will go and test one out next month. Looks like you better pick up a rifle and thin out some of those coyotes......yikes!


----------

